

How Not To Sell Out: Talk by Matt Haughey of MeFi on growing a site into a small business - halo
http://metatalk.metafilter.com/16577/How-Not-To-Sell-Out

======
halo
I think this is a good antithesis to some the hype that you read about growing
a big business on the "next big thing", people taking millions from venture
capitalists before selling to Google and the like. Rather it focuses on doing
something you love, making a small business out of it through organic growth
and not seeing selling your company, community or soul.

I think this is underrated - you don't hear much about this approach which
should be painfully obvious.

------
jamongkad
Reminds of this book Davidw recommend. I think it's entitled "How to grow a
Business"? Again with the hustle and bustle of the Valley, people selling out
here and there (mind you it's not bad but I believe it is not the optimal
approach for some people) there is something to be said about growing a
business the old fashion way.

~~~
pchristensen
"Growing a Business" by Paul Hawken?
(<http://www.amazon.com/o/asin/0671671642/pchristensen-20> )

I haven't read that book but I have read other books by Hawken and I highly
recommend his work. GaB is probably just as good (Joel recommends it too).

------
sutro
Mmm-hmm.

Um, would someone please provide a link to a different article, entitled "How
To Sell Out?"

